# NBA Coverage 1.31.10



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dre said:


> All times are Eastern:
> 
> *Denver @ San Antonio, 1:00 (ABC)*
> -Denver is 5-3 without Carmelo Anthony this season
> ...



Make your predictions!

Get in.

My winners -

Denver
Boston


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: NBA on ABC Denver/SA & LA/BOS*

Denver and LA will win these. I think Kobe and co. will be looking to prove a point after losing to Cleveland recently, need to prove they are still up there will the best.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

All times are Eastern:

*Denver @ San Antonio, 1:00 (ABC)*
-Denver is 5-3 without Carmelo Anthony this season
-San Antonio lost 106-99 last meeting

*Lakers @ Boston, 3:30 (ABC)*
-With 47 points, Kobe would become the Lakers' all-time leading scorer
-Boston has lost 5 of their last 7 and 10 of their last 16

*Clippers @ Cleveland, 6:00*
-Clippers are coming off losses to the league's two worst teams
-Cleveland kicks off a seven game homestand with 6 straight wins

*Orlando @ Detroit, 6:00*
-With a win, Stan Van Gundy would be the coach of the EC all-stars this season.
-Detroit has lost 18 of their last 22

*Philadelphia @ New Jersey, 6:00*
-Iverson scored 21 of his season high 23 in the second half against the Lakers
-Nets are 1-9 in their last 10 games

*Indiana @ Toronto, 6:00*
-The Pacers haven't beat a team over .500 on the road this season
-Toronto has a team record 12 straight games over 100 points

*Phoenix @ Houston, 7:00 (NBAtv*)
-Amare Stoudemire's 4th quarter benching is a result of poor play according to coach Gentry
-Houston needs a win to prevent losing the season series to their fellow low seeded peers

*New York @ Minnesota, 7:00*
-The Knicks look to bounceback after a loss by beating the Wolves for the second straight week
-Minnesota has only won consecutive games once this season

*Golden State @ Oklahoma City, 7:00*
-Golden State allows a league high 111.3 points per contest
-Kevin Durant has scored 25 points or more for 20 straight games, the youngest player to ever do such


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That Phoenix-Houston game is a big game and the Denver game is a must win for San Antonio.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> the youngest player to ever do such


Very impressive indeed. If he isn't an MVP in his entire career, I'll be very shocked.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: NBA on ABC Denver/SA & LA/BOS*

Spurs and Lakers!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I knew that the Celtics were struggling, but I didn't realize it was that bad. It's no wonder Sheed is in such a sour mood.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good half by Denver, Billups dominating the Spurs PG.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great defensive game played so far by Denver.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

One thing about birdman, when he gets hit, you know it wasn't just a little bit of contact.. that dude never flops or overexaggerates


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is a really boring game.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Still am shocked that Blair fell so far from grace on draft day in peoples eyes, he is just a ridiculously efficient player.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Blair went so low because he doesn't have the capacity to guard anyone at the NBA level. If you watch you can see how the Spurs try to hide him defensively and try not to get him in particularly bad matchups.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Mr. Big Shot !


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mason misses another wide open three (0-5) and then Billups goes and knocks one down on the other end. Instead of up 1, the Spurs are down 5 just like that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

McDyess and1! Keeps the Spurs in it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

McDyess with a couple of big plays for San Antonio. The game just got a lot more exciting.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

McDyess again! Spurs back within 2.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great play by Billups to Kenyon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Billups to Martin for the layup plus the foul.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And then the lead back up to 8. That should be game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jr Swish!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Manu just runs into Nene, and it's a foul on the big man. Pathetic.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

this pictures awesome!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

How the hell was that a foul?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice win for Denver without 'Melo.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

anti climactic finish considering how close it just was... mason muffing that jumper hat could've put em up 1 was the turnaround point for sure


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs live and die by the three point line. 3-15 tonight. Nearly all of them wide open.

Edit: Make that 3-17.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And now time for Lakers @ Celtics! Go Lakers!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Denver continues to rise, now 9 wins out of their last 10 games.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> And now time for Lakers @ Celtics! Go Lakers!!!


This.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Let's Go Lakers...Beat Boston!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Damn KG just picked off Ron Ron.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bynum miss more bunnies than any big man in the history of the NBA.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Artest is really valuable against the Celtics. He isn't afraid to push the Celtics around.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

mmmmmm.. you can cut the tension with a knife, i love it!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Omg stop with the whistles...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Refs have already taken Pierce out of the game. Nice.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Is it just me or does ABC have a ton of problems with their audio and video?

Pay attention to the video whenever they use that little ESPN animation to transition between a highlight and live gameplay, it gets all fuzzy after that transition and takes like 4 or 5 seconds to regulate.

And then, whenever something loud happens, like the ball hitting the rim hard or the crowd cheering, their audio compressor kicks in and makes the audio like 30% as loud as normal and it, again, doesn't recover for around 4 or 5 seconds.

It's really irritating.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I love how KG is trying to intimidate. Ron's not having it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

These officials make such a mockery out of the game. They call every incidental contact that happens a foul. Let it go refs, this is a contact sport.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow Tony Allen never learns does he...Him jumping for fakes has killed us in a buncha games over the years.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

It was supposed to be Lakers vs. Celtics. Now its refs and more refs


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA68 said:


> I love how KG is trying to intimidate. Ron's not having it.


Ron Artest is a monster, dude fears nothing.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm glad I got to watch the Lakers' bench vs the Celtics' bench this fine afternoon.

These foul calls are so damn weak.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

If they call this a tight game, Lakers have the advantage. It's hard for the Celtics to beat the Lakers if they're not getting away with a lot of hacking and contact.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

**** the refs. I was so excited for this game, and its turning into some bull****. No Pierce vs Ron, and now no Perk vs Bynum? I saw those replays, those weren't fouls on Perk or Ron, and I'm pretty sure Pierce didn't do much to get his 2 fouls.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Omg stop with the whistles...


I guess they didn't hear you. Looks like a west coast game, nothing physical allowed.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

A lot of whistles today. Boston really could use this win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The refs need to relax and let the teams play. I know both teams hate each other, but nothing has gotten out if hand yet. 

Nice start for the Lakers overall.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Garnett looks old.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

13-2 run for the Lakers. Kobe and Bynum playing well. Garnett with a couple of stupid passes.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, if Rondo had a jumper then Boston would be a much better team.

Kobe is playing like 6 feet off Rondo and Rondo doesn't even dare to shoot.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice finish by Gasol. Make your free throw.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i swear i hate kobe monday thru saturday, but theres something about watching him on sunday games thats so damn enertaining.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Lololol.. Wow, Tony Allen is bad.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

You see Rasheed and KG are going out of their way to try to scare the Lakers. Its fun to watch ! Doesn't seem to be working so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum throws it down on Garnett!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Sigh...Ray Allen, the shooter who can't shoot anymore.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great dunk by Bynum. Albeit on a broken down KG.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bynum with the dunk in Garnett's grill. Nice.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

The Celtics look really bad right now. Ray Allen is not what he used to be. Rondo is still fatally flawed. KG looks old and hobbled.

Too early to say they're done?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

If it continues to be 8 against 5 , Lakers should have this in the bag. 

What has gotten into Bynum ? And a Sasha sighting so early ???


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KG don't have the athletic ability he had years past. Thats going to diminish his **** talking ability. LOL


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Keep your mouth shut KG.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This is why I'd be hesitant to deal Bynum, even if it's for an all-star like Bosh. Bynum is strong enough to play in the paint with the likes of Perkins, Wallace and Garnett. He is the one guy on the Lakers who can stand in the paint and go up strong and dunk the basketball. He does miss a lot of chip shots and he is inconsistent, but Bosh is too similar to Gasol. Tons of skill but kind of soft.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

KG and Tony are the only ones who brought it today. Hopefully TA's dunk ignites us.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Tony is the only one playing with some balls....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great first quarter for the Lakers. 30-19 lead after one quarter.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice play by Farmar


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Just a heads up from Captain Obvious

Sheed is garbage


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil on Bynum's performance so far: "He's doing okay."

Come on Phil...give him some credit.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tony Allen kicking some LA backside.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Tony Allen is playing with some heart right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tony Allen playing really well for Boston.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Just a heads up from Captain Obvious
> 
> Sheed is garbage


I kept hearing about how 'Sheed takes them over the top and they are the dominant team all the off season. Don't see those posts anymore.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

There ya go Rondo! Play like the All-Star you are.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Time to bring back Kobe and Ron.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Weak whistle again.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I believe Sheed is an upgrade over Mikki Moore, who the Celtics had coming off the bench last season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rondo breaking ankles out there.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

23AJ said:


> I believe Sheed is an upgrade over Mikki Moore, who the Celtics had coming off the bench last season.


Mikki Moore was seriously one of the worst big men I've ever watched. Guy couldn't do anything except make a mid range once a game or throw down a cool dunk and yell. He couldn't rebound, and he was too skinny to guard anybody. Good attitude though.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Mikki Moore was seriously one of the worst big men I've ever watched. Guy couldn't do anything except make a mid range once a game or throw down a cool dunk and yell. He couldn't rebound, and he was too skinny to guard anybody. Good attitude though.


Exactly, and before KG went down with his injury the Celtics were one of contending teams for the chip. So it only makes sense to think having Sheed to come off the bench versus Moore would help put the Celtics over to win another championship. Seems logical to me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mark Jackson is an idiot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet move by Gasol.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Omg Tony Allen...LMAO


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Tony Allen having a career game.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

an uno uno sighting!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rondo is a titan of a rebounder for a little guy.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Tie game *****es!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please get Bynum back in the game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

HKF said:


> Mark Jackson is an idiot.


This.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

They better be glad they brought their role players today.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Celtics defense has taken over in the last six minutes.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tony Allen with the block on Kobe. Great one on one defense.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The teeth of Bostons defense is sharp. The Lakers are feeling the pain right now.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

These commercials where they put athletes interviews on-beat are retarded.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Eh, it was just that the bench was in and lost momentum. 

Its a long game as as Basel said "GET BYNUM IN THE GAME !!!"


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pierce with a big three.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Can we please get Paul in the 3 point contest?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't like him, but this is why Rondo was an all-star.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe missing both free throws does not happen often.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bad call against Kobe.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Perkins dunking on LA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Will Andrew Bynum try to contest a shot? Good lord.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Tony playing some great D. Once Marquis comes back, wing players are gonna have a hard time scoring.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Bad call against Kobe.


This.

These officials are pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is terrible. What the **** are the Lakers doing out there? We have 10 points in the quarter and 7 turnovers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

HKF said:


> Will Andrew Bynum try to contest a shot? Good lord.


Andrew only plays defense, and rebounds if he's scoring the basketball. Only if dude cared as much about the other aspects of the game, like he does about jacking up shots offensively.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Lakers just can't guard the pick and roll


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Tony playing some great D. Once Marquis comes back, wing players are gonna have a hard time scoring.


Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, I heard all last year about "When KG gets back". 

Can you please tell me which team Marquis ever helped do anything ?? Certainly not Indy. He was ok in Dallas. What has he done that's so great and how many years has it been since he has done it ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA68 said:


> Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, I heard all last year about "When KG gets back".
> 
> Can you please tell me which team Marquis ever helped do anything ?? Certainly not Indy. He was ok in Dallas. What has he done that's so great and how many years has it been since he has done it ?


Dude, Daniels is an excellent player. I've followed his entire NBA career, he's a real bright spot on any team. A damn good defender, very strong, can play PG/SG, and has a great knack at scoring in the paint.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pierce with another big three.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Andrew only plays defense, and rebounds if he's scoring the basketball. Only if dude cared as much about the other aspects of the game, like he does about jacking up shots offensively.


Not true at all. When he plays defense he gets the quick fouls. And you see how the refs are calling this. He wouldn't last five minutes if he was aggressive defensively. The Perkins dunk wasn't his fault anyways, it was Artest.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA68 said:


> Not true at all. When he plays defense he gets the quick fouls. And you see how the refs are calling this. He wouldn't last five minutes if he was aggressive defensively. The Perkins dunk wasn't his fault anyways, it was Artest.


Very true, and all big men in the NBA get whistled. Nothing new there man. Believe me I complain about it all the time. And maybe your not watching this game, Youd on't see Andrew being a defensive presence or a great rebounder, all of which if he cared about as much as jacking offensive shots, he could be good at.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Get that dude in the 3 point contest right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pierce with another big three ball.

I believe that is Paul's third three this quarter alone.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Here's a plan: Leave their best 3point shooter wide open for threes. Now that should work !


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Fisher with a big three for the Lakers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice defense by Rondo and KG to stop Kobe Bryant at the end of the 2nd quarter. 

Celtics leading at the half. Big second quarter by Boston.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Get that dude in the 3 point contest right now.


His release is too slow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That got really frustrating really quick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe is missing shots he normally makes.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Paul Pierce and his versatility is really underrated. He can guard, and score on SG/SF and has no drop off. Plus the fact Piece can stay with quick SG's still, and is strong enough to bang with SF's a as strong as Artest/Bron, is very unique and special.

Pierce is having a good game, after the refs took him out of the game early on.

2nd half should be a tremendous display of wills by both teams, and their best players specifically.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Kobe is missing shots he normally makes.


Two things, First and foremost, Kobes finger is jacked up. I know it's bothering his shot. Second thing is, you have to give Boston credit, they have one of the best defenses in the NBA, and their clamping down.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lol. Rondo with a double-double at halftime. Nice.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Lol. Rondo with a double-double at halftime. Nice.


11 points 10 assists 3 rebounds 2 steals.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Bennett Salvatore is officiating, so expect a horrible game ref-wise for both sides.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Bennett Salvatore is officiating, so expect a horrible game ref-wise for both sides.


LOL, yeah I'm noticing this.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Game on.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

23AJ said:


> 11 points 10 assists 3 rebounds 2 steals.


Yeah. I guess "Screamin' K" is now officially the *third-best *player on the Celtics team...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yeah. I guess "Screamin' K" is now officially the *third-best *player on the Celtics team...


He's been there best player today. Well maybe Tony Allen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So true about Garnett and the moving screens. He does it all the ****ing time.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good little stint by the Lakers.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Artest has a lot of confidence against these guys. Probably because he has played them so often. I wish he would keep this level of play up.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WTF JVG is talking about? KG driving a cab by LAX after NBA...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers are getting Rond'ed...WTF..stop the penetration...dammit


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I think this is Bynum's second game at Boston..not bad for a kid in a hostile arena.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

These Celtics just work.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers need to lob it up to Bynum everytime..the kid is having hellva game..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sloppy fast break possessions by both teams right there.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jesus ****ing Christ...Gasol...:no:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pau still super soft.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bynum just fell down on the floor and turned the ball over.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers defense on that fast break was atrocious.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lynx said:


> WTF JVG is talking about? KG driving a cab by LAX after NBA...


That was hilarious. I could definitely see KG being a character behind the wheel of a taxi cab. Put a goofy taxi driver cap on KG, and just let him chat it up. Good times. JVG brought this up, because apparently Dave Cowens retired from the NBA, and became a taxi cab driver.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

That's the second ****ing time Wallace or Garnett has pulled the chair on our bigs. Establish position and make your ****ing move guys! Jesus!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom has been MIA for the Lakers today.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Artest showed up this game while Laker bench is no where to be found. Where are you Odom?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice move by Rondo.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Christ...Lakers are getting humiliated by just one guy..Rando


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron Ron making some bonehead decisions.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad 3rd quarter.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ not as bad as 2nd qtr was


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rondo has 21/11/4 heading into the final quarter.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Eddie Hosue ain't no Eddie Haskell. Eddie for three.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I seriously cannot stand Eddie House.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom decided to come play.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> I seriously cannot stand Eddie House.


:laugh:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Eddie doing it from deep, another three.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

LMAO that a foul on Sheed? I guess Sheed's torso got in the way of Gasol's arm swing.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Shannon Brown looking sharp.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lamar Odom rocking the rim on the fastbreak dunk.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great..we aren't getting calls...F this..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> I seriously cannot stand Eddie House.


Yeah, he is a lot like Derek Fisher in that regard (as basketball players) :bsmile:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KG looks done for the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd love if Kobe could find a way to get to the line. He's only got two attempts.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sheed for three.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Every time we look like we're coming back, they nail a big shot or make a big play.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers get a break, that ball definitely hit the rim.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lol, hand down man down.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Terrible job by the refs stopping the game to overturn a correct ruling on the shot clock. If you're going to stop the game at least look at a replay before forcing Boston into a quick shot.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Bogg said:


> Terrible job by the refs stopping the game to overturn a correct ruling on the shot clock. If you're going to stop the game at least look at a replay before forcing Boston into a quick shot.


yep.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick putback jam by Shannon Brown.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oooh Shannon Brown.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Boston doing all they can to give away their third game in a row


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Two point game, should be an exciting finish.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA hanging tough, just giving them selves chance to grind out a win. 

LA has a big possession coming up.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Too much Rondo right now. This is Pierce's time.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lakers are wasting too many possessions.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Huge board by Perkins.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We really need to stop giving up offensive boards.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

If this game comes down to one shot, and Kobe has the ball for the last possession, chalk this game up to a huge road win for LA. I never bet against the best player in the game. IF Boston wants to win, they need to keep scoring, and keep LA at bay.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow - that sucks. Should've been out of bounds on Boston but refs missed it (along with probably everyone watching).


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Celtics get a break.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Offensive foul on Pierce! Lakers get the ball back, down 1, with 27.5 seconds left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ron Artest is hilarious.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lets go Celtic D.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

if refs are going to call that on Pierce, would you please start calling it on LeBron James. LBJ does that almost every possession in every game offensively.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the jumper to give the Lakers a 1-point lead with 7.3 seconds remaining!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tough shot by Kobe there.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is anyone surprised?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What did I say about Kobe Bryant ? Never bet against the best. Hell of a shot by KB24.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lmao at NBA Officiating


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

kobe just made me wanna go out and get some depends so i stop ruining my pants.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pierce FTW!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA just beat Boston on the road, via a clutch shot by Kobe. Greatness is what we saw with KB24 in the clutch.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Terrible call by the Celtics, considering Allen had been off all game long, you should drive the ball to the bucket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For the 2nd year in a row, the Lakers walk out of Boston with a 1-point victory! I love it! Kobe comes through when we need him most yet again!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pretty obvious Gasol is just too physical for the Celtics!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

23AJ said:


> LA just beat Boston on the road, via a clutch shot by Kobe. Greatness is what we saw with KB24 in the clutch.


Clutch doesn't even exist.

Kobe's done that millions of times before, but he does it that particular scenario and its OMGZZZ HEEZ SO KLUTCH!!1!1!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Is anyone surprised?


Not really. Artest's epic flop was pretty hilarious though.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Good game between LA/Bos. Boston is going to take this loss out on Washington tomorrow.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Props to both sides for overcoming Bennett Salvatore's horrible performance.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I hate how we rely on Ray Allen so damn much. He's no longer the player I want taking the last shot if we don't need a quick shot or a 3. He was 2-10 this game, I'd rather see a Pierce and KG pick and roll.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Floods said:


> Not really. Artest's epic flop was pretty hilarious though.


By that same token, the Celtics got another offensive rebound that should have been out of bounds on Perkins.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Props to both sides for overcoming Bennett Salvatore's horrible performance.


:laugh:

I know, right?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

23AJ said:


> I never bet against the best player in the game.


LeBron James doesn't play for the Lakers or Celtics. So I don't see how this matters.



> IF Boston wants to win, they need to keep scoring, and keep LA at bay.


That would be helpful for a team to win a game, yes.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HKF said:


> By that same token, the Celtics got another offensive rebound that should have been out of bounds on Perkins.


True. Nobody flung themselves into the stands on that play, though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Floods said:


> True. Nobody flung themselves into the stands on that play, though.


So youre implying that it wasnt a push off??


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Artest should play more like Pierce. Cut out all the flopping and flailing.. Wait a se...


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Floods said:


> LeBron James doesn't play for the Lakers or Celtics. So I don't see how this matters.


Inigo says, "I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Black Mamba made Jesus Shuttlesworth his biatch on National TV - How do you like'em apples!!?!!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> So youre implying that it wasnt a push off??


It was a push off. Just one that goes uncalled 98% of the time in the rest of the league.

The Celtics just suck, more than anything. Probably the 4th best team in the East now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Black Mamba made Jesus Shuttlesworth his biatch on National TV - How do you like'em apples!!?!!


You forgot the 'OMG WOO HOO' at the end.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kobe Bryant cannot be stopped


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Floods said:


> Clutch doesn't even exist.
> 
> Kobe's done that millions of times before, but he does it that particular scenario and its OMGZZZ HEEZ SO KLUTCH!!1!1!


I love how I never get a response anytime I point out what an idiotic theory this whole clutch garbage is.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kobe Bryant just assassinated the whole Celtics team, along with the announcers, fans and team management...how can you call that idiotic my friend.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe's done that a million times before. Sounds like an argument for clutch.. Just sayin'.. :laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Floods said:


> I love how I never get a response anytime I point out what an idiotic theory this whole clutch garbage is.


i can't believe you are a mod, you seem like a bitter crybaby. the truth is that the refereeing this game was terrible for and against both teams. mods who act like you make basketball forum look bad.



Floods said:


> Clutch doesn't even exist.
> 
> Kobe's done that millions of times before, but he does it that particular scenario and its OMGZZZ HEEZ SO KLUTCH!!1!1!


no one responds to you since your argument doesn't really support the original statement. are you saying clutch doesn't exist because kobe has made shots in his career?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

JT said:


> Kobe Bryant just assassinated the whole Celtics team, along with the announcers, fans and team management...how can you call that idiotic my friend.


Either didn't read or just doesn't understand.



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe's done that a million times before. Sounds like an argument for clutch.. Just sayin'.. :laugh:


It's a play that Kobe's made a zillion times before, in non-'clutch' (lolz) situations. But now he does it in a 'clutch' situation (whatever the **** that is), and that alone makes him the second coming of Jesus? 

Clutch is false. It doesn't exist. The plays and abilities don't change just because the situation does.



afobisme said:


> i can't believe you are a mod, you seem like a bitter crybaby. the truth is that the refereeing this game was terrible for and against both teams. mods who act like you make basketball forum look bad.






> what you are saying here doesn't even make sense, and you are complaining about some "idiotic" theory? if i am reading your statement correctly, your argument is that since kobe has made tons of shots like these (you know, clutch shots)... it makes any of his future shots not clutch?


Fail.

I'm actually saying that clutch doesn't even exist. At all.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBron with 23 in the first. lol.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Floods said:


> I love how I never get a response anytime I point out what an idiotic theory this whole clutch garbage is.


Nicw avatar. LOSER.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Too bad it's a blowout. He'd easily drop 60 if otherwise.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Nicw avatar. LOSER.


How old are you?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Floods said:


> How old are you?


Meh. don't get so worked up, young grasshopper. Celtics don't mind. It's the Crabs on the East and the Lakeshow on the west. All rest are preliminaries.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Clutch is false. It doesn't exist. The plays and abilities don't change just because the situation does.


some players worsen under late-game pressure. this fact is undisputable. now, reverse direction. some players get better under late-game pressure. simple logic. and this logic, is reflected in the score.

*90-89*...that's simple logic.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

JT said:


> some players worsen under late-game pressure. this fact is undisputable. now, reverse direction. some players get better under late-game pressure. simple logic. and this logic, is reflected in the score.
> 
> *90-89*...that's simple logic.


O I C, it's becuz u said so!!

Where is the logic? None of the garbage you just posted holds any water. You didn't even bother backing it up with anything either, other than the ever-so-convenient 'LOL ITS SIMPLE LOGIK'.

Players get better under late game pressure? Prove it. Players get worse under late game pressure? Prove that. Almost every players 'clutch' performance is an extremely small sample size to begin with, and the Kobes of the world are great players anyway that get baskets in ALL situations. They've gotten that same basket thousands of times, how does it somehow make them better when it happens in the late game?

I know everybody hates it when I attack the baseless assertions that 95% of NBA fans go by and for some reason consider fact, but let's think here.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Celtics are 6-11 in their last 17 games. It's not that big a deal to beat them at this juncture of time. 

I'd really like it if the Pacers could hang an L on Toronto.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Floods said:


> I love how I never get a response anytime I point out what an idiotic theory this whole clutch garbage is.


Probably because you did your goofy caps lock and misspell routine.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did Hedo get hurt? He played only one minute of the game against the Pacers and it's halftime right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> LeBron with 23 in the first. lol.


Baron Davis now has 25 and LeBron still at 23 (didn't play much in the 2nd quarter). Clippers on a 12-2 run to start the 2nd half and still down 18.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe's the king. Floods' hissy fit makes this even more enjoyable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Doc Rivers after the game: “At that point, I think it’s got to be unbelievable, but I didn’t see it so I really can’t give an opinion on it,” Boston coach Doc Rivers said. “You know, I do know Kobe pushes off a lot.”


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Basel said:


> Doc Rivers after the game: “At that point, I think it’s got to be unbelievable, but I didn’t see it so I really can’t give an opinion on it,” Boston coach Doc Rivers said. “You know, I do know Kobe pushes off a lot.”


Looks like Doc takes the Phil Jackson approach


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Basel said:


> Did Hedo get hurt? He played only one minute of the game against the Pacers and it's halftime right now.


He took an elbow to the face early on and theres a cut near his eye or something like that. I missed the update but it doesn't look like anything serious.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ben Gordon throws the ball away with a chance to win the game. The Pistons are awful.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Doc is a whiner now.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Knicks are playing some of the worst ball in the league right now.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Ben Gordon throws the ball away with a chance to win the game. The Pistons are awful.


Yet, they still nearly beat the Magic... again. There is something about that team, man.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know for sure what the rule is on the lane violation they called on Brooks. Is it just crossing the FT line or does your foot have to come down. He was definitely over the line, but it looked like his sneaker was a short hair above the court when the ball hit the rim. It was a beautiful play except for the violation.


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

Diable said:


> I don't know for sure what the rule is on the lane violation they called on Brooks. Is it just crossing the FT line or does your foot have to come down. He was definitely over the line, but it looked like his sneaker was a short hair above the court when the ball hit the rim. It was a beautiful play except for the violation.


Just crossing the line, whether or not you make contact with the floor, before the ball hits the rim is a violation. Great call by the refs on that one.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

lmao soft Lakers keep winning.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Cap said:


> lmao soft Lakers keep winning.


Well, um, Gasol's too soft to be the second best player on back to back champions! And, um, Kobe's a ballhog! So there!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Yet, they still nearly beat the Magic... again. There is something about that team, man.


Piston are playing terrible basketball, but yet of course they always get up to play the Magic... Pietrus and Jameer both get hurt? I mean it's just somethin about that team I just hate playin them. And who the **** is Jonas Jerebko?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Floods said:


> Either didn't read or just doesn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clutch may not exist, and we may be tempted into believing otherwise because of the propensity for actual good players to take final shots, but certain players do wilt under pressure. So in essence maybe there's no such thing as extra ability in the final seconds, but we can still appreciate the players that don't suddenly lose them.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Floods said:


> I love how I never get a response anytime I point out what an idiotic theory this whole clutch garbage is.


Dude, when did you turn into such a clown? You *****, moan and start arguments more than anybody on the NBA forum. People are just not getting involved with your BS anymore.


----------



## Booowacai (Jan 28, 2010)

Caleveland runs better and better,you know ,when you stand by LBJ ,the game became easily!


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Booowacai said:


> Caleveland runs better and better,you know ,when you stand by LBJ ,the game became easily!


What?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

to be serviceable yet old as he is + not being able to shoot from range very well means he's got some pretty crazy intangibles.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> I don't know for sure what the rule is on the lane violation they called on Brooks. Is it just crossing the FT line or does your foot have to come down. He was definitely over the line, but it looked like his sneaker was a short hair above the court when the ball hit the rim. It was a beautiful play except for the violation.


It's an imaginary line that you can't encroach upon. So he couldn't step across the line until it hit the rim (i.e. couldn't move forward.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Kobe's the king. Floods' hissy fit makes this even more enjoyable.


Generic 'I can't counter Floods' post with anything so I'll just call him a crybaby' post.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Clutch may not exist, and we may be tempted into believing otherwise because of the propensity for actual good players to take final shots, but certain players do wilt under pressure. So in essence maybe there's no such thing as extra ability in the final seconds, but we can still appreciate the players that don't suddenly lose them.


But can this be proven? It's natural to feel the heat and be nervous, but do they actually get worse? The Kobes and LeBrons of the world are the ones who are neutral in this situation. But who are the players who wilt under pressure? You can't tell, because almost everyone else whose numbers (mainly FG%) are worse in crunch time could just as easily be passed off as too small a sample size.



unluckyseventeen said:


> Dude, when did you turn into such a clown? You *****, moan and start arguments more than anybody on the NBA forum. People are just not getting involved with your BS anymore.


I was simply pointing out how it seems every time I give the clutch speech, everyone in the thread just scatters. 

From most of the responses I've gotten in this thread, I guess it's with good reason.

My 'BS' is actually creating discussion, oh by the way.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Floods said:


> But can this be proven? It's natural to feel the heat and be nervous, but do they actually get worse? The Kobes and LeBrons of the world are the ones who are neutral in this situation. But who are the players who wilt under pressure? *You can't tell, because almost everyone else whose numbers (mainly FG%) are worse in crunch time could just as easily be passed off as too small a sample size.*


That's where it's time to put the stat book away and watch the games. Gasol for one has an extensive history of disappearing and/or missing shots down the stretch. I'm in a hurry now but when I come back from work I'll add more examples.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Dude, when did you turn into such a clown? You *****, moan and start arguments more than anybody on the NBA forum. People are just not getting involved with your BS anymore.


His user title is "makes people angry" after all, not to mention Boston has been 6-11 recently and lost to the Lakers but I agree with your point. 



Floods said:


> I was simply pointing out how it seems every time I give the clutch speech, everyone in the thread just scatters.
> 
> From most of the responses I've gotten in this thread, I guess it's with good reason.
> 
> My 'BS' is actually creating discussion, oh by the way.



If your idea of discussion is counter-trolling, then your BS sure did! 

Here's a piece NBA.com had about who is the most clutch in the past five seasons circa Nov. 5; also has a part about the 07/08 Boston team being the best defensively in the past few years:



> http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/john_schuhmann/11/05/clutch.numbersgame/index.html
> 
> "Is Kobe Bryant really that more clutch than LeBron James or Dwyane Wade?"
> 
> ...


Like all stats you have to keep in mind how they're formulated and that basketball is a game of matchups. Some players in the league have the mentality of wanting the ball in pressure situations and that alone gives players the clutch title since they're the ones asking for it whether or not they really are. Also those stats mainly take into account shooting so it doesn't factor in clutch steals, assists, etc.



Dre™;6186987 said:


> That's where it's time to put the stat book away and watch the games. Gasol for one has an extensive history of disappearing and/or missing shots down the stretch. I'm in a hurry now but when I come back from work I'll add more examples.


In that article above they mentioned Pau Gasol - he's listed in the negative category of having one of the biggest differences between clutch TS% and non-clutch.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

The thing with clutch is this. You don't have to actually have the best percentage, but you can still be the most lethal threat. Manu Ginobili may have a better fg percentage, or a higher rank than Kobe in that regard, but if you put the two of them on the same team the ball is still going in Kobe's hands.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Tragedy said:


> The thing with clutch is this. You don't have to actually have the best percentage, but you can still be the most lethal threat. Manu Ginobili may have a better fg percentage, or a higher rank than Kobe in that regard, but if you put the two of them on the same team the ball is still going in Kobe's hands.


Just the thought of Ginobili and Kobe being on the same team in a clutch situation is pretty terrifying...and just might happen since the Spurs haven't given Ginobili an extension or a new contract and he's in his last year.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

You should watch a few PGA events where you see no name guys choke in the 4th round every other week.

This argument is frankly retarded. The characteristic of being "clutch" isn't something created by "baseless NBA fans", it is commonly discussed amongst NBA coaches and scouts which I'm sure have more knowledge of the game than any one of us, I don't think I need to prove that to you.

If you don't want to go by any logic that's told to you, play an organized sport and see if you get nervous when the game is on the line. Being clutch is basically performing under stressful situations. The fact that the great ones can maintain their performance and not falter under pressure is the definition of being clutch. This doesn't just apply to sports but pretty much to anything in life. If you need someone to hold your hand and prove that to you I really don't know what more any of us here can do for you. I mean what's next? Do I need to prove to you that people cry when they're sad and they get angry when they're insulted? Do you need those things proved as well? Just give it up.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Frankly I don't care about any percentages. There are players that wilt under pressure and I would never trust with anything under 4 minutes, period.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> That's where it's time to put the stat book away and watch the games. Gasol for one has an extensive history of disappearing and/or missing shots down the stretch. I'm in a hurry now but when I come back from work I'll add more examples.


I don't watch Raptor games regularly by any means, but I've heard Bosh is the same way.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre™;6187071 said:


> Frankly I don't care about any percentages. There are players that wilt under pressure and I would never trust with anything under 4 minutes, period.


You are talking to a Kings fan that saw Christie's clutchness gift wrap a title for the Lakers in 2002. Only if clutch exists though.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bosh actually is doing very well in late game situations this year but I don't think people recognize it because Raptor games aren't that accessible. In that other thread almost everyone voted Hedo Turkoglu as the guy taking the last shot. Hedo has been terrible scoring the ball this season and while he may become that guy some time down the road he certainly isn't the 1st or even 2nd option right now for the Raptors.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Clutch players don't have great statistics because the who defense is looking to stop him. Do you honestly think that Kobe will get a wide open shot with less than 2 minutes in the game and not hit it?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> You should watch a few PGA events where you see no name guys choke in the 4th round every other week.
> 
> This argument is frankly retarded. The characteristic of being "clutch" isn't something created by "baseless NBA fans", it is commonly discussed amongst NBA coaches and scouts which I'm sure have more knowledge of the game than any one of us, I don't think I need to prove that to you.
> 
> If you don't want to go by any logic that's told to you, play an organized sport and see if you get nervous when the game is on the line. Being clutch is basically performing under stressful situations. The fact that the great ones can maintain their performance and not falter under pressure is the definition of being clutch. This doesn't just apply to sports but pretty much to anything in life. If you need someone to hold your hand and prove that to you I really don't know what more any of us here can do for you. I mean what's next? Do I need to prove to you that people cry when they're sad and they get angry when they're insulted? Do you need those things proved as well? Just give it up.


Well played, sir.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dre™;6186987 said:


> That's where it's time to put the stat book away and watch the games. Gasol for one has an extensive history of disappearing and/or missing shots down the stretch. I'm in a hurry now but when I come back from work I'll add more examples.


Stat book = evidence.



Jakain said:


> His user title is "makes people angry" after all, not to mention Boston has been 6-11 recently and lost to the Lakers but I agree with your point.


It's actually in reference to KG, but carry on.



> If your idea of discussion is counter-trolling, then your BS sure did!


You're not one to talk.



> Here's a piece NBA.com had about who is the most clutch in the past five seasons circa Nov. 5; also has a part about the 07/08 Boston team being the best defensively in the past few years:


Okay.



> Like all stats you have to keep in mind how they're formulated and that basketball is a game of matchups. Some players in the league have the mentality of wanting the ball in pressure situations and that alone gives players the clutch title since they're the ones asking for it whether or not they really are. Also those stats mainly take into account shooting so it doesn't factor in clutch steals, assists, etc.


You got to be ****ing kidding me. Wanting ? They're the team's best player and are the best chance for that team to get a basket when they need one, who else is going to get the ball? 

Kobe and LeBron ALWAYS want the ball. Wanting it in the 'clutch' is just consistent with their mentality other 45 minutes of the game.



> In that article above they mentioned Pau Gasol - he's listed in the negative category of having one of the biggest differences between clutch TS% and non-clutch.


Remember what I said about an isolated sample size?



Tragedy said:


> The thing with clutch is this. You don't have to actually have the best percentage, but you can still be the most lethal threat. Manu Ginobili may have a better fg percentage, or a higher rank than Kobe in that regard, but if you put the two of them on the same team the ball is still going in Kobe's hands.


Um, okay.



seifer0406 said:


> You should watch a few PGA events where you see no name guys choke in the 4th round every other week.


Is it the same guy every week? If not, what the hell are you trying to prove?



> This argument is frankly retarded. The characteristic of being "clutch" isn't something created by "baseless NBA fans", it is commonly discussed amongst NBA coaches and scouts which I'm sure have more knowledge of the game than any one of us, I don't think I need to prove that to you.


A ****load of GMs (and managers) in baseball still talk about and have faith in stats like batting average, RBI, and saves. Which are three of the very worst stats in all of sports. Self-populating industries like baseball and basketball aren't the be-all end-all of knowledge, regardless of what you may think.



> If you don't want to go by any logic that's told to you, play an organized sport and see if you get nervous when the game is on the line. Being clutch is basically performing under stressful situations.


The game itself is a stressful situation. ANY game is a stressful situation. You clearly haven't performed in front of a crowd of thousands. These players performing in late game situations would only be consistent with their usual play.



> The fact that the great ones can maintain their performance and not falter under pressure is the definition of being clutch. This doesn't just apply to sports but pretty much to anything in life. If you need someone to hold your hand and prove that to you I really don't know what more any of us here can do for you.


So now consistentcy and staying neutral in late game situations is the definition of being clutch.

I love how the definition keeps changing.



> I mean what's next? Do I need to prove to you that people cry when they're sad and they get angry when they're insulted? Do you need those things proved as well? Just give it up.


Hilariously terrible comparison. Not that I saw it coming or anything.

Apparently big bad Floods attacking sacred NBA wisdom caused you feel pretty insulted. :laugh:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Floods said:


> Is it the same guy every week? If not, what the hell are you trying to prove?


His point was, you see all of these no-name golfers consistently folding during pressure situations, and at the same time we see people like Tiger continually thriving under the same circumstances. Thus, Tiger is clutch, or at least more clutch (here's where consistency comes into play), than the majority of the field.



> The game itself is a stressful situation. ANY game is a stressful situation. You clearly haven't performed in front of a crowd of thousands. These players performing in late game situations would only be consistent with their usual play.


You cannot simply ignore the fact that there is exponentially more pressure in the weening seconds of a tight game compared to 3 minutes into the second quarter. Obviously at every point throughout any game you are expected to preform your best, so please stop being ridiculous.


----------

